# Please inform me what company this is?



## Djpikey20 (Apr 20, 2015)

I bought this liquid tada 25mg 60ml last summer. It works perfectly but I can't seem to track down the company. Can you please tell me which company this is. The picture is below. http://s28.postimg.org/l2t1ma2ot/image.jpg


----------

